# Anyone tried Preseed or FertileCM to increase Cervical Mucus



## Blondebimbette

Hi ladies, just a question - hope its not TMI for anyone  Has anyone tried any products/supplements to try to increase cervical mucus? I have noticed over the last year mine has disappeared (which would tie in with my rapidly decreasing ovarian reserve/AMH) just wondering if anything is worth a shot at taking to help?

Thanks

Blondie xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Blondie, I have used pre-seed and it is very runny! I haven't used properly it all the time as it is a bit unromantic having to insert it before bms! But we always use it if my dp just wants a bit of lube applied with a finger (sorry if that's tmi)


----------



## Journey99

Try conceive plus. You can get it from any chemist like Boots or Superdrug.  It's a sperm friendly lube which is meant to mimic cervical mucus.  I've heard preseed is a bit messy.  We like it as it just makes things feel better.


----------



## HannahLou

I used pre-seed for the first time this month, i put a little in my 'instead cup' to help the little guys along =) x


----------



## aormester

I've used both preseed and conceive plus and conceived on both. We are going to try fertile cm because I'm going to start clomid next cycle. I heard it's fantastic stuff


----------



## kiteflyer

aormester I just Googled FertileCM where do you get it in the UK?


----------



## Hails

I use pre seed as my cm drys up due to clomid. I think it helps and keeps sperm living longer 2. Heard a lot of success stories on conceiving with pre seed. eBay best place to get it x


----------



## NatalieP

Hi,

My DH and I use preseed (TMI warning), we both can be a little dry. Its very runny but it helps with sperm friendly lubricant. 

Nat xx

P.S I have found the cheapest place to buy it is amazon.


----------

